# RIP OFF!!!! ISTA Professional C02 Supply Set



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The point of their system is to have you buy their replacement cartridges frequently. It is indeed not cost effective.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

do more research ahead of time?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> The point of their system is to have you buy their replacement cartridges frequently. It is indeed not cost effective.


I think she's talking about the 1lb kit which says it is refillable. Talk to the retailer, I'd be mad too. Worst case maybe there's an adapter you can use to make it work or use a paintball tank or something. Good luck.


----------



## ZedLepelin (Mar 18, 2014)

The local cylinder supply shop was able to fill mine, it took them a little experimenting but they figured it out.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Shame you don't live here, my lfs guy orders me my canisters any time I need. He can order anything form that company. Really cheap too.

Granted I have a mini style, so I don't refill, I replace them. About ever 2 months for my size.


----------



## jennfish (Mar 18, 2014)

prighello said:


> I think she's talking about the 1lb kit which says it is refillable. Talk to the retailer, I'd be mad too. Worst case maybe there's an adapter you can use to make it work or use a paintball tank or something. Good luck.


Yes, I'm talking about the 1L Professional Set.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

type this into ebay

"CO2 Tank 22mm to 21mm Adapter Converter for CGA 320 cylinder paintball Regulator"

I know they make this and the reverse adapter plus other types to convert European standards. If you seek you shall find.


----------



## jennfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Another question..

Would I be able to use the ISTA Regulator if I bought a standard US cylinder?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

jennfish said:


> Another question..
> 
> Would I be able to use the ISTA Regulator if I bought a standard US cylinder?



Probably not, if the tank is threaded differently the regulator would also be threaded the same way. But a converter like mentioned above will allow you to use a standard canister with your un-standard regulator threads.


----------



## jennfish (Mar 18, 2014)

One place called and said they found an adapter and are able to refill them! Thanks to everyone who answered this post!


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

You may want to purchase whatever they are going to use. You will probably run into the same issue every time you go to fill up. Or you can just hope you get the same guy next time. Good luck with that

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree, just ask them what fitting they bought and buy one for yourself, and next time you can take your canister pretty much anywhere and they can use your adaptor to fill your canister.


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

aquarist said:


> I agree, just ask them what fitting they bought and buy one for yourself, and next time you can take your canister pretty much anywhere and they can use your adaptor to fill your canister.


I disagree with this. If a store went out of their way to help you and found (bought?) the piece to help you, support them by having them refill for you. 

It may be a good idea to find out what they got so you can get it if needed if you move or they close or whatever. But until then it is just common courtesy to support that place.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

jennfish said:


> I've been using the ISTA Professional C02 Supply Set for about 6 months and today I went to get my canisters refilled, but nobody can fill them because they're the european type. I purchased these from Drs Foster & Smith so I was under the impression that I'd be able to get them refilled. I basically threw hundreds of dollars away because now the set is useless!! Has anyone else used this system and if so where did you get your cylinders refilled?


Did you actually pay $200 for this? I only ask because you could've spent less money on a GLA Atomic Paintball CO2 Regulator ($150) or $50 more for a standard GLA paintball regulator. Both units have a solenoid, which the ISTA appears to be lacking.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

rcs0926 said:


> Did you actually pay $200 for this? I only ask because you could've spent less money on a GLA Atomic Paintball CO2 Regulator ($150) or $50 more for a standard GLA paintball regulator. Both units have a solenoid, which the ISTA appears to be lacking.


No need to rub it in and that system does come with a solenoid fyi. Other than the refill issues looks like a good system for the money.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought a similar system by Azoo. Took me several days to figure out that I got a non-standard 1L can. The (reputable) web site had multiple claims that it was a 'refillable' setup. I bet it is ... probably in China.

I got lucky - the tank emptied out the moment I plugged in the solenoid and back it went. Had good reviews on APC and Barr too.

v3


----------



## MMacG1167 (Aug 16, 2016)

I actually bought one of these and it still doesn't solve the problem. I took the 1L tank to a Dick's Sporting Goods and found that the hose on their CO2 tank could screw right on to the tank without an adapter - it actually couldn't screw on to the adapter itself. But when they tried to fill it the gas would just jet out the escape valve on the hose as it was somehow blocked access into the tank even though it screwed on it without a problem. They tried filling it with the shutoff valve both opened all the way and closed, with the same result. I noticed the outlet nozzles on the paintball canisters and the ISTA 1L tank are different in their mechanics. The 1L tank is simply an empty cone that goes down to a pinhole at the bottom, below which the shutoff valve controls whether gas is flowing out. The paintball canister has a cone with a pin sticking up in the center (and no shut off valve). Presumably when the appropriate regulator is screwed onto it it pushes the pin down and allows gas to exit (or enter if it is being refilled). I assume the hose on their CO2 recharger must be engineered to interact with a canister that has this pin, and when a tank does not have this it won't work. I have not tried anywhere else yet although there are not a lot of choices and I don't know why any other place would be different. The bottom line is I still have not been able to refill the tank and it appears I have purchased an adapter that both wasn't necessary and in any case wouldn't have solved the problem.


----------

